
Should you move from GitHub to sr.ht - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2018/06/05/Should-you-move-to-sr.ht.html
======
sevensor
Like the business model and the notable lack of candy-colored features. Looks
like it basically gives you the tools to run an open source project the way
the Linux kernel developers do?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
It could run the Linux kernel model for sure, but it could also do several
others. It's suitable for smaller projects as well.

------
stephenr
I’m curious how extendable this is. It seems like at least some is written in
C?

Is it viable to say, support hg repos or remote built workers not running
under kvm, through adapters/plug-ins?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Hm, this is almost entirely written in Python. Support for those things may be
possible in theory (the build tooling is mostly shell scripts and not tightly
coupled with KVM).

~~~
stephenr
Oh sorry my mistake. The link to the git subdomain from the post, goes to a
project called “sway” - I misunderstood that to be the name of the tooling.

Well being python surely can’t hurt with HG integration (also python)

I’ll definitely look into this more now. I’d seen a reference to it from
lobste.rs (maybe your profile, or a what-are-you-working-on?) and thought it
looked interesting but never got a chance to dig deeper.

Edit: how could I forget, I saw it from a post about scdoc

